# Power Tools



## AL Foreman (Aug 14, 2008)

Where should I store my power tools while I am not using them?


----------



## Bushytails (Aug 14, 2008)

That really is up to you, what tools you have, how often you use them, where you're storing them, etc.

I keep my commonly used tools on shelving, with less commonly used ones in plastic bins.  Some people like keeping tools in original cases; I don't.

--Bushytails


----------



## Sinead (Aug 14, 2008)

Somewhere where moisture is at a minimum.


----------



## BPJOOP93 (Sep 17, 2008)

AL Foreman said:


> Where should I store my power tools while I am not using them?



preferably where its dry and out of sight.i found when other people can see your tools they tend to get legs.


----------



## broroid (Sep 24, 2008)

Keep them locked up in case someone wanders in who shouldn't be there like children or criminals


----------

